# Problème de partage de connexion iPhone avec iPad



## papyponpon (14 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis que je suis passé en iOS6 le partage de connexion entre mon iPhone4 et mon iPad Retina wifi ne fonctionne plus. L'iPad reconnait l'iPhone mais décroche au bout d'une seconde.
Il fonctionnait très bien sous iOS5.
Je suis chez B&You.

Si quelqu'un a une idée du problème, merci d'avance.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Octobre 2012)

J'ai aussi quasiment le même problème (je suis chez SOSH).
L'iPad voit l'iphone mais il ne "l'accroche" pas (la roue tourne sans arrêt)
Par contre l'iphone me confirme que le partage de connexion est établi !
Ce problème est consécutif à iOS6 !


----------



## papyponpon (20 Octobre 2012)

La solution est la même, du moins pour moi, qu'avec la connexion du Mac.
Il faut faire un reset de l'iPad et ne pas être en wifi sur l'iPhone.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Octobre 2012)

On est d'accord et voilà encore une tracasserie de plus sur un système d'exploitation APPLE....  :mouais:


----------

